# East canyon tips?



## fishstalker (Apr 6, 2014)

I will be heading up to east canyon res. next week and i will be on my canoe with trolling motor. are there any areas that i should head for or not waste my time with? anyone have a marked up or topo map of the reservoir. i have only fished at east once from the shore but never from a boat. any tips as far as lures and whatnot would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Depends a lot on the current water depth, a lot of the good spots have dried up the last 2 years.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Regular lures/baits for trout will work up there. Primarily rainbows, but the state record catch and release cutt was caught up there a few years back. Some big fish if you put in the time. Some tigers in there too possibly, I think the DWR stocked em. 

I'd go with either some nice hardware like a red/gold Kastmaster, J-7 Rapala, or a good ol Jake's Lure. As for spots, try the dam end. That's where I've had the most success there.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i like the taylor hollow area, trolling pretty close to shore. use a wedding ring with a night crawler and put a sinker on it quarter ouce is good, about a foot or so above the lure. wooley buggers are also good trolled in the same fashion. gotta get down off the surface a ways this time of year.


----------



## fishstalker (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, hopefully I will have some decent pics to post when I get back.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

You'll see a lot rainbow action across the reservoir. Bass may be coming on in a few weeks. I manage to catch a few in April on the warmer days.

Spoons, kastmasters, f-9 rapalas and jakes have worked really well for me. We troll the west shore from dam to inlet and back.

Good luck


----------



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

Went there last summer for the first time and did well. Used a jake's lure. I mostly fished the north end, near the main campground and park. There were a lot of small rainbows taking my lure, but I hooked a couple that were 14 or 15 inches.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

My 'go-to' lure for trout is always a Rapala F05BTR or F07BTR. Sometimes I'll switch to a J05TR or J07TR. Troll about 50 to 75 yards behind the boat. Works good on the surface and trolled deep off down-riggers, dipsy-divers, or lead core. If you are casting Rapalas, you may want to try the count down model instead.


----------



## fishstalker (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips! My trip over the weekend got canceled so I took tomorrow off to get up there. I will be sure to post a report of how it goes. I got antsy not being able to fish all weekend so I made a bunch of lures, I am going to try them out and see if they catch anything.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Is the road to East Canyon from Parleys and I80 open yet?


----------



## fishstalker (Apr 6, 2014)

We ended up going last weekend and highway 65 was still closed. We got to the reservoir at about 7:30am and trolled for about 8hrs on the north end. I caught 18 rainbows, they seemed to be biting on pretty much any lure I put out. 3" rainbow rapala caught the most of the day.


----------

